# Incredibile Robinho. Contratto faraonico in Cina. Le cifre



## admin (2 Luglio 2015)

Incredibile Robinho. L'ex attaccante del Milan, che non resterà al Santos, sta per accasarsi al club cinese Guangzhou (l'ex squadra di Lippi, Cannavaro, Diamanti e Gilardino). Robinho è riuscito a firmare un contratto faraonico che gli garantirà l'incredibile cifra di 36 milioni di euro in 3 anni. Dodici dei quali pagati anticipatamente dal club cinese. La notizia è riportata dal quotidiano La Stampa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2015)

Temevo che il contratto faraonico stesse per (ri)farglielo Galliani. In Cina, comunque, può ancora dare qualcosina, lì può anche giocare passeggiando.


----------



## mistergao (2 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Robinho. L'ex attaccante del Milan, che non resterà al Santos, sta per accasarsi al club cinese Guangzhou (l'ex squadra di Lippi, Cannavaro, Diamanti e Gilardino). Robinho è riuscito a firmare un contratto faraonico che gli garantirà l'incredibile cifra di 36 milioni di euro in 3 anni. Dodici dei quali pagati anticipatamente dal club cinese. La notizia è riportata dal quotidiano La Stampa.



Chi è il procuratore? Raiola? Comunque è un genio. Lì in effetti può dare ancora tanto, può portare la squadra a vincere la Champions asiatica e può divertire il pubblico. In ogni caso i cinesi hanno davvero tanti soldi da buttare.


----------



## Love (2 Luglio 2015)

incredibile...da non crederci...


----------



## Jino (2 Luglio 2015)

A livello mediatico Robinho è tanta roba, non mi stupisce questo ricco stipendio.


----------



## Renegade (2 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] lo vuoi ancora?


----------



## Sanchez (2 Luglio 2015)

Ma voi immaginate quando smetteranno Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar che cifre prenderanno in Cina, Emirati Arabi e America?


Questi fino ai 40 anni verranno ricoperti di oro massiccio


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Luglio 2015)

La vita è ingiusta


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Luglio 2015)

Questo per dire che Bingo bongo aveva un bel po' di mercato e che si poteva tirare su una bella somma. Altro che saudade... 36 milioni, tacci sua...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] lo vuoi ancora?



sono anche obbiettivo, a livello fisico si vede che non è proprio un atleta, però è un giocatore che secondo me è stato sempre sottovalutato con l'etichetta di mangiagol, mentre il realtà è un giocatore molto creativo, è vero che sottoporta a volte risulta impreciso ma crea tanto e ha grande classe e tecnica, ormai per l'alto livello è finito..


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questo per dire che Bingo bongo aveva un bel po' di mercato e che si poteva tirare su una bella somma. Altro che saudade... 36 milioni, tacci sua...



esatto, potevano sfruttare la sua mediaticità e venderlo a cifre diverse, invece galliani non sa proprio vendere, quando vuoi far tirare su il prezzo la merce che hai devi fare finta che sia la migliore in circolazione anche se non è vero, magari una decina di milioni li prendevi, non parliamo di uno sconosciuto


----------



## Renegade (4 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] giusto per dire; Robinho ubriaco e sovrappeso dà le piste a Cerci, Matri, Torres, El Shaarawy e co


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ma voi immaginate quando smetteranno Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Neymar che cifre prenderanno in Cina, Emirati Arabi e America?
> 
> 
> Questi fino ai 40 anni verranno ricoperti di oro massiccio



Gli daranno 50 milioni all'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile Robinho. L'ex attaccante del Milan, che non resterà al Santos, sta per accasarsi al club cinese Guangzhou (l'ex squadra di Lippi, Cannavaro, Diamanti e Gilardino). Robinho è riuscito a firmare un contratto faraonico che gli garantirà l'incredibile cifra di 36 milioni di euro in 3 anni. Dodici dei quali pagati anticipatamente dal club cinese. La notizia è riportata dal quotidiano La Stampa.



Mamma mia  vediamo se resiste li, pure Gilardino e Diamanti erano andali li prendevano un sacco di soldi e sono durati 6 mesi, stessa fine che farà Giovinco.


----------



## Sanchez (4 Luglio 2015)

No no state tranquilli, Giovinco è quello a cui è andata meglio, è andato a prendere 17 milioni lordi a 28 anni. Col cavolo che si schioda

Allucinante


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Luglio 2015)

Ma non era che se ne andava da noi solo per amore al Santos?


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2015)

Comunque fare tre anni in cina dev'essere pesantissimo, anche con tutti quei soldi, ma firma un annuale no ?


----------



## pennyhill (16 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Comunque fare tre anni in cina dev'essere pesantissimo, anche con tutti quei soldi, ma firma un annuale no ?



Ti ha ascoltato.  Alla fine ha firmato fino al 31 dicembre 2015, con opzione per un rinnovo da parte della società.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ti ha ascoltato.  Alla fine ha firmato fino al 31 dicembre 2015, con opzione per un rinnovo da parte della società.


Robson ci legge ! 


Se davvero ci leggi : sei un cesso


----------



## devils milano (18 Luglio 2015)

oddio..non vorrei che questi cinesi siano gli stessi che fanno parte della cordata di Bee..


----------

